# Tubed Watercolors (Aquarelles) on canvas



## barbosradu (Oct 1, 2013)

I want to know if i can paint on canvas with tubed watercolors (aquarelles) i have tried and worked,here is the way i prepare my canvas * HOW I PREPARE MY CANVAS ? - *After i stretch my canvas i make a a combination like this for this you need the next ingrediendts : 
*A - **Wood glue
B - Plaster
C- Worm Wather
D- **Fine powder made from chalc
*
In a recipient you poor some wood glue,as much as you might need,than pour a litle worm wather and mix,sturr with some wooden stick,after that you ad a litle plaster,or fine powder made from chalc,not to much,and sturr and mix until you get a nice paste,then you take a brush (bigger) and give a layer on the canvas,if the first layer is thin,waith until dryed up and ad another thin layer,after dryed up with finest glass papier you have ! That is what i use since 2005 and no problem at all !








Soon more advices from a humble amateur like me to other amateurs or beginers ! Now what i whant to know from you specialist if i could paint on my canvases with tubed nondiluted or just a litle water diluted watercolors (aquarelles) on canvas !
Please Teach me !


----------



## croberts (Dec 28, 2013)

Hello barbosradu

I think you should use watercolor paper as I believe absorbency is an important quality for watercolor. Watercolor paper is actually a cloth of sorts and is very absorbent. Without this quality you will not be able to use many of the techniques this quality allows.

I just wanted to respond to your post. I also posted here and received 0 replies. It's nice to know you are interested in art and I wish you good luck. Please find someone else at this forum who has been ignored (views but no replies) and respond to them.

You can see my work at
http://www.zazzle.com/chrisrobertsart

All the best
Chris Roberts


----------



## barbosradu (Oct 1, 2013)

*@croberts *Thank you for the advice,but i did not ignore you just had not the time to visit the forum , sorry !


----------



## pencils (Feb 10, 2012)

try it, see what happens.


----------

